# Lathe dividing head



## carkrazd (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone have any info on the.
 Master manufacturing Lathe dividing head.
these photos are of the same machine ( not mine )
photos taken from net.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't hve any information for you but I do own one very similar to this. Mine came with a mill I bought and as far as I can tell its homemade.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 7, 2015)

I have that exact same one. It would have originally had a bracket to attach it to the left hand end of the lathe. The knurled area expands inside the spindle bore then you can use the indexer to turn the spindle.

I also have the Dumore version that came with my VersaMil milling attachment.


----------

